# McFarlane K'Daai Destroyer



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's a mini that I got to paint up for a Chaos Dwarf army (along with a number of cannons from Forge World).

He's a Taurus from Todd McFarlane's zodiac action figure range, and not a bad sculpt at all. He's been mounted on a Games Workshop base, glued into his pose, and painted to emphasize fire. 

The lighting and blue background in the photos keeps some of the object source lighting from showing up very well. Next time, I'll do a dark background.

Anyway, here he is:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Your client has picked a good alternative miniature.

I like the glow as is, so it must look great if it is muted in the photograph.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wait? As in Todd Mcfarlane's spawn? If so, why have I never come across these models before? 

If it wasn't so late here I would be straight to that site. Gives me soemthing to look forward to tomorrow (today) though


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Mc Farlane has one of best companies for making action figures, with many licenced ranges (movies, video games, etc). So, they are not minis, more "toys", fully poseable, with points of articulation.

Nice work on that minotaur. Was it repainted whole, or some of it is original colour? Haven't seen any Farlane's action figure in real life.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

This was repainted in its entirety- nothing left in the original colors.

McFarlane's people do a good job with their pre-paints, but they are still pre-paints and can't compare against a skilled painter.


----------

